# Halloween Extreme I'm Stoked



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Just got my tickets for fun and enjoyment May 15th through May 17th. What a line-up you got to check it out.






Oh by the way it's in Orlando at Doubletree at Universal Studios.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Wish they charged for each venue instead of one price admission. 100 bucks for 2 people hurts, especially when I have no interest in the mayhem side and the extreme side is about a half hr of "sights" Oh well the poolside party makes up for it, the freaks come out at night!


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

I went to the one they had two years ago and enjoyed it. I picked up a couple of little things there as well.

Won't be making it this year but maybe next!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Went two years ago too and stayed at the hotel. Great time with everyone dressed up and music playing by the pool. That's why we are going back. It does stink that the price of admission has gone up to $50 a person.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Are you dressing up? I'm goin classic grim reaper ..I will stay in full costume untill the heat gets me.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Forecast......HOT......me no dress up, will hit all the hot spots and get great tips, sit by the pool later and watch the crazies walk around.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow ,,,,what a let down the extreme section was compared to 2013.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We were there! The Florida Haunters enmasse. LoL You probably couldn't miss me Saturday, I had a grey and white "cammo" circle skirt on. It made me as big as a house!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Spending $100 to get in was not what I expected compared to two years ago. I feel the advertising was poorly done and open areas were booths could have been was surprising.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Deadview said:


> Spending $100 to get in was not what I expected compared to two years ago. I feel the advertising was poorly done and open areas were booths could have been was surprising.


what? why would you not want to spend that money to browse dvds, posters and bongs? It was a flea market, sad really because it was a nice motivator when i went in 2013


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I thought the tickets were $65 each. It was expensive, that's for sure. But only thing we could do this year so cheaper than trip to MHC. Going to that next year. Yay!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Tickets at the door on Saturday were $55 each, we got ours a head of time at $50 each. Sunday was more.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh, that's what it was at the door. We went for the whole weekend.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I enjoyed it. 
Florida Haunters room had a nice setup going, with some good seminar events in the ballrooms.
Was able to put quite a few faces to names. 
Enjoyed doing the mystery box challenge, and the Friday bus tour.
Did a little shopping, took a few pictures. Doubletree wasn't bad to stay at.
All in all I'm glad we had the chance to go.
Florida folks can buy a lot of fun stuff with the money not spent to fly here.


----------

